# Kawasaki fh500v backfires



## G.MAN (Jul 8, 2012)

*ENGINE BACKFIRES VERY LOUD THRU MUFFLER. THE CARB WAS REMOVED FROM THE ENGINE AND TAKEN TO A MOWER SHOP FOR SERVICING.SHOP OWNER SAYS CARB ADJUSTMENTS WERE MADE THE SAME PRIOR TO SERVICING.ENGINE ALSO CRANKS LONG BEFORE STARTING AND BACKFIRING.WHAT SHOULD I CHECK AND IN WHAT ORDER.:wave:*


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check spark plugs.

Check flywheel key.

Check valve lash.

I doubt it's the carburetor causing this issue.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> Check spark plugs.
> 
> Check flywheel key.
> 
> ...


Me too.

Ahh, backfire through the muffler. The technical term is an after-the-combustion-chamber-explosion event. LOL.


----------

